# Is it appropriate... ?



## magosienne (Nov 8, 2007)

as christmas is coming i'm planning my gifts. so i know my mom dreams of taking a bath in her new bathrom in her new house, and i thought it would be a good idea to buy some bath stuff at Lush.

then i asked myself : would it be appropriate if i also took some stuff for my brother's girlfriend?

their relationship seems to be solid, they have known each other for more than one year now. they went together on holiday in september. she's at home every weekend, sometimes stops by during the week.

she's a nice girl, we talk openly and she's really been accepted by the family. anyway, i think it's a safe bet to say she will probably become my sister in law in a few years.

considering her mom is a control freak that gives her a hard time 24 hours a day and 7 days a week, she will probably have christmas with us. that would be sad she didn't have any gift. but would it be too much or not? i wanted to make a small basket of gifts, a lush lipbalm, some bath&amp;body stuff, maybe throw in a neutral MAC eyeshadow (she told me she can't wear colors).


----------



## Aprill (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh of course that is fine!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 8, 2007)

I think she'll love that! Sounds like a wonderful idea!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 8, 2007)

Sounds wonderful, it is very nice of you to think of her!


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 8, 2007)

I think she'd be thrilled to be included!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 8, 2007)

I think that is very considerate of you. Go for it-she will love it!!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 8, 2007)

I think it's appropriate especially if she'll be spending Christmas with your family.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes. Actually I think you should. When my step-brothers then-girlfriend stayed at our house for Christmas, my mom gave her a crystal ring holder. Funny b/c they got engaged a couple months later, and she thought we knew she was getting a ring, it was just coincidence


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 8, 2007)

I agree with all the ladies - great idea!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with that. After a year of being with my boyfriend, his mom got me a few things and so did his sister.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 8, 2007)

I think that's really sweet. My bf is currently living with us and so even though we might go to his house for lunch, he will stay at ours for dinner, which is our family's major christmas celebration. I was relieved that my mum was thoughtful enough to buy him a few little tiny presents so that when the rest of us opened presents, he wouldn't feel left out.

I think it's a lovely courtesy, and it will make her feel accepted by the family. Go for it


----------



## Anna (Nov 9, 2007)

go for it!! if shes going to be your sister in law possiably you want to start a good bond early.


----------



## Maysie (Nov 9, 2007)

thats really nice of you to include her. I love lush and can't imagine that anyone wouldn't love it too


----------



## Anthea (Nov 9, 2007)

Im sure she will apreciate you thinking of her very much.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome of you to think of giving her a gift. She will be so appreciative.


----------



## Maja (Nov 10, 2007)

That would be very sweet of you.


----------



## aney (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree with the others! I think she'll love it!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 25, 2007)

I think so--I think it would be great.


----------



## Christie ann (Nov 27, 2007)

as everyone else has said, it would be a nice thing to do for her.


----------



## xxahsinxx (Nov 27, 2007)

its such a nice thing that u thought of her and i really think it would be a nice gesture if you did something like that....its nice to see that someone cares for you so i think go ahead!


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 27, 2007)

i agree, and it is nice that youi thought of her




i think she'd appreciate it


----------



## lglala84 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think it is a lovely idea, and one that she would appreciate! Bet you can't wait to see her face, when she opens up those goodies!


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 27, 2007)

I think that's wonderful!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 28, 2007)

okay, my parents got the same idea as me, so i need to think about other stuff to buy. i'm still gonna search for a neutral MAC e/s, i was thinking of adding a lipbalm from Nuxe and a small Alep soap as she has a combo skin.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 29, 2007)

Of course!! How sweet and kind you are, she'll be over the moon about it!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 29, 2007)

That is so sweet of you! =)


----------

